# Alerts



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2012)

My alerts are not alerting! All very random, sometimes I get them and sometimes nothing. Am I missing something? Have checked my alert settings, everything ticked and saved...help!


----------



## theclaud (11 Apr 2012)

Mine are like that. If there's a pattern to it, I haven't spotted it. How will we know if anyone answers this thread?


----------



## MattHB (11 Apr 2012)

I catch mine on the refresh when using the iPad, but they auto alert from the laptop. Maybe a safari thing? I know I don't get the formatting panel when posting, so there may be other comparability issues?


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2012)

Well yours alerted in my alerts, god knows we need more lerts.


----------



## totallyfixed (11 Apr 2012)

Just checked in no alerts but there are new messages on the threads I have posted in and am watching.


----------



## Shaun (11 Apr 2012)

Here's how the thread posting alerts work:

You will get an alter the _first time_ someone else posts on a watched thread you have read.
You will _not_ get any further alerts until you look at that thread again and get caught up with the latest posts (last page).
You will get an alert if someone likes a post you've made - regardless of the status of any "read" alters on that same thread.
 
So, in practice - if you post on thread "Hello" and then someone else posts after you, you'll get an alert. If you don't respond to that alert and you don't look at the thread any more you won't get any more alerts. That's it. If you _do_ respond to the alert and read the thread up to date, you'll get a further alert the _next_ time somone responds.

It's easy to miss alerts because when you hover over the list, the little number disappears from the top and after you've clicked to visit a thread you can forget to go back and check the remaining alerts.

An easy trick to finding the newest alerts is to look for the little gold * on them - these are the latest batch of alerts and the marker allows you to hover over your alerts again and visit any of the ones you might have missed.

You can also "click" alerts and the software will show you a list of all of your latest alerts (which can be helpful if you think you might have missed one).

Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Apr 2012)

Admin said:


> Here's how the thread posting alerts work:
> 
> You will get an alter the _first time_ someone else posts on a watched thread you have read.
> You will _not_ get any further alerts until you look at that thread again and get caught up with the latest posts (last page).
> ...


Oh!

that explains it


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2012)

As my alerts seem to be working in textbook fashion today, I won't bang on about it, but I'm still convinced the alerts are a bit erratic. Perhaps more so on the mobile version? Anyway, a couple of days ago I got an alert that a member I have never watched started a new thread in a forum I don't watch. Which seems a little odd...


----------



## Silver Fox (12 Apr 2012)

MossCommuter said:


> Oh!
> 
> that explains it


 
+1, thanks.

Be alert, our country needs lerts .


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2012)

I've been through this before with others and the alerts have actually been there, they've just been overlooked.

Not to say you're going mad either of you, but have you confirmed you've got "new post" alerts for threads you _aren't_ watching (rather than "likes" which will be alerted _regardless_ of thread-watch status)?

Have you checked your alerts list (_click on the alerts button_) to make sure they're really missing from the list?

Also check your watched threads to make sure you're definitely _not_ watching them: http://www.cyclechat.net/watched/threads

If there _is_ something technically wrong with the alert system then I'd like to get to the bottom of it. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2012)

Admin said:


> I've been through this before with others and the alerts have actually been there, they've just been overlooked.
> 
> Not to say you're going mad either of you, but have you confirmed you've got "new post" alerts for threads you _aren't_ watching (rather than "likes" which will be alerted _regardless_ of thread-watch status)?
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry Mistah Administratah, but I can't possibly reply to this. I have no idea it's here, on account of the alert system not working.


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2012)

theclaud said:


> I'm sorry Mistah Administratah, but I can't possibly reply to this. I have no idea it's here, on account of the alert system not working.


 
 ... well I'm going to need a volunteer to let me login to their account to check things ... any takers?


----------



## theclaud (12 Apr 2012)

Admin said:


> ... well I'm going to need a volunteer to let me login to their account to check things ... any takers?


 
Yes you are welcome to nose around in my account, if you can handle the pictures Rich P sends me. I have solved the mystery I described above - I just went back to the alert and clicked on the thread, which was this one:
*postman posted a new thread titled Sunday morning surprise. in CycleChat Cafe.*

12:12
Turns out he had posted it in the wrong forum, and it had been subsequently moved. So there it is. I'm not prepared to put big money on my not going mad, but I haven't noticed my alerts not working as expected today, so I'm not sure there's a lot to investigate unless I go back and identify the times I thought they were not doing what they should. But my Android experience of the forum is quirky in many ways, which I'll be more specific about when I have more time...


----------



## Shaun (12 Apr 2012)

Okay, good to know <_pops straight jacket back in the cupboard again_> ... and hopefully we'll have some news on the mobile front from the XF team over the coming months (I know they're working on it in the background).


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Apr 2012)

Thanks Shaun, I think. I thought I was fairly au fait with the alert system but just in the last couple of weeks I have definitely not been alerted as per usual. Will monitor for a bit, I have been known to be wrong but only on days ending in y.


----------

